# Ocean Tackle Intl Website



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

The OTI website is currently have some server issues. That server is connected to the email address, which is causing any emails to be bounced back. The problem is temporary and will be fixed shortly. Please call the shop at nine seven two -231-8088, my cel at two one four -755-2770 or message me here for any questions you may have.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Everything is back up and running


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad that everything its running smoothly for you Brice. 
You should talk to Mont to get you running here as sponsor vs on the other place.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I bought a Tuna Sniper last fall and while it hasn't been really tested it's done quite well with what it's tied onto. Good luck with the venture, I'll be a return customer.....


----------

